
EFF Publishes “Pwning Tomorrow,” a Speculative Fiction Anthology - Garbage
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/12/eff-publishes-pwning-tomorrow-speculative-fiction-anthology
======
throwawayornot
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/epubreader/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/epubreader/)

------
Cyberdog
As an armchair sci-fi fan, I'm gonna give it a download, though I'm a little
worried its stories might exhibit the same sort of… well… _enthusiasm_ that
the EFF itself is guilty of sometimes.

------
vog
Great idea. Too bad they don't offer the ebook as PDF file. (just ePub and
MOBI)

~~~
r3bl
That's where Calibre[0] steps right in. I'm using it all of the time because I
prefer reading .pdf files on my laptop and .epub files on my phone. So, I
usually buy the book in one of those formats and convert it to the second one
out of those two (if the book publisher does not offer both of the formats or
wants me to pay twice to download the same thing in two different formats).

0 - [http://calibre-ebook.com/](http://calibre-ebook.com/)

